
A multiplayer Tron-like game with curves - testcross
http://www.curvytron.com/
======
tcdent
It's open source; somebody install it on another server so we can actually
play...

[https://github.com/Elao/curvytron](https://github.com/Elao/curvytron)

~~~
hvm
I installed it but I get 404 on /js/dependencies.js. I'm not experienced with
node.js and the like, what can I do?

~~~
tom32i
If you need any help don't hesitate to contact the team :)

~~~
hvm
I followed the installation doc, everything seems fine and the server starts
(node bin/curvytron.js).

When I access the server I get an error page. I looked at the browser log and
it shows 404 for /js/dependencies.js.

I thought it was because I set it up behind apache but wget
localhost:curvy_port/js/dependencies.js also yields 404.

I don't exactly know how to contact the team about this since I can't say it's
a bug so I thought opening a github issue about it would be bad form.

~~~
tom32i
Did you run these 3 commands? \- npm install \- bower install \- gulp

Can you check if the file web/js/dependencies.js exists in the game folder?

~~~
hvm
OK, there are no errors now but I still get the error. Does it use some other
port? Do I need to open one?

OK. I see it opens a websocket which I guess I need to also forward to my
server.

------
tom32i
Hi guys, the server is fixed ... for now ;) Thanks for all the feedbacks, you
guys are awesome. We'll be working hard on the majors problems you observed:
\- Where am I? \- Background colored player \- Crashes!

Thank you all again.

~~~
samstave
Have 2-second pause of the movement of my guy as a power up that can be
executed by the space bar

~~~
tgbrter
That wouldn't work because it would introduce a new key. Also every power-up
takes effect immediately, this would break the consistency.

@developers

This is a bug on firefox, sometimes the dotted border from the remove wall
power-up doesn't disappear giving the impression that the power-up is still
active, thus killing players

------
tacone
very nice.

suggestions:

1 - a stronger indicator of which point is you (the arrow at the beginning is
not enough)

2 - control instructions (it wasn't obvious you had to use the keyboard
arrows, also because of (1).

3 - if the room is crowded, the game will never start as long people keep
joining. Put a timer or similar.

4 - i've seen some 90 degrees turns, probably because of lag or similar. it is
probably a bug you may want to take a look to.

Other than that, congratulations!

~~~
Zekio
90 degree turns is a power up :)

------
Shengbo
Me and my friends loved playing "Achtung, die Kurve!", this is definitely one
of the better remakes. It can get a little laggy from time to time, but I'm
sure you're already aware of that.

------
bazzargh
This really, really needs a button for the room controller to lock it against
new players. Busy rooms end up as an alternative 'game' of whack-a-mole trying
to kick all the new arrivals so the game can begin

------
hftf
This seems to be a laggier, CPU-exhausting shameless copy of Curve Fever:
[http://curvefever.com/play2.php](http://curvefever.com/play2.php)

~~~
kybernetikos
I don't like this assumption of copying. I've been writing multiplayer tron-
like games as a "hello-world" style programming exercise for 20 years now and
have done numerous variations including curves, and wiimotes and the like. I
don't think there's sufficient novel content in curvefever (well executed as
it is) to really be accusing anyone of shamelessly copying it.

~~~
spyder
Yea, but this one has more similarities than just being another tron-like
game: all the items that can be picked up is the same, the ability to add
local player and the arrow that marks you at the start is the same. It's not a
big deal since it's free and open-source.

------
staunch
Maybe strip it down to just two colors: green for you, red for all enemies.

~~~
samstave
That should be a toggle option.

------
ne0phyte
Nice, finally a way to play [http://curvefever.com](http://curvefever.com)
without the need for flash.

~~~
mcbuilder
And watching [http://curvefever.com/content/team-iloveyou-wins-
april-2v2-t...](http://curvefever.com/content/team-iloveyou-wins-
april-2v2-tournament) pretty much puts the rest the thought of me ever being
good with this game.

------
cjslep
Great fun, just prevent people from choosing the same color as the grey
background -- can be hard to see!

------
Strilanc
Half the battle is coming to terms with the controls.

If you wanted to make it easier to use (i.e. if it's not part of the charm
that it's hard to control, like QWOP), you could go with "click and hold where
you want to turn towards".

(One of the nice things about turn-towards-click is that it's very resilient
against lag. If the command occurs a bit late, you turn a bit more;
compensating automatically.)

------
jsat
It would be nice if there were some indicator to where I start. Many colors
look the same, and I have trouble finding my "lightcycle".

~~~
mherdeg
There's an arrow next to your dot.

------
pachydermic
Dude whatever to all the negative comments. This is pretty awesome. Even
though the game is simple and has been done before this is a super super well
polished implementation with enough unique twists on the idea to make it
fresh. You've also given credit to your inspiration which is cool.

Great job!

~~~
hftf
What exactly are these "unique twists"?

------
yuchi
Fantastic, brought up memories of hours of Armagetron.

~~~
film42
I came here to mention Armagetron, too. No other game stole my time quite like
Armagetron did. If you many people out there want something new to try, give
Armagetron a chance, you won't regret it!

~~~
kagamine
Every time I am reminded of Armagetron I hear that low buzz sound of the
lightcycles in my head. Right back in the saddle. Capture the flag Armagetron
is awesome, going to have to reinstall it now!

------
hardwaresofton
This is amazing, not sure why it doesn't have more upvotes, or more positive
comments. Classic HN, I guess.

For all the people who are commenting that it's a copy of something else --
get over yourselves, just about everything is a copy of something else (or a
combination of things that already existed).

Love the dead simple intro page and room joining/spectating ease.

Glad the web has come this far.

------
_cipher_
While I'm not going to comment on the programming side of this project[0], I'm
going to say that it's very beautiful. Trully.

It runs beautifully on an i386 1.5GHz in surf browser. :)

/request_mode on mode with 90 degree turns. _Exactly_ like Tron. :p
/request_mode off

[0]: just because I only want to experience this from a purely user
perspective and I'm enjoying it.

Thanks!

edited: format

------
inDigiNeous
Reminds me of pizzaworm with multiplayer
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JhIrgtLcW1o](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JhIrgtLcW1o))
The UI and multiplayer implementations are very nice, the game could use some
more polish.

------
vhost-
This is like waiting for people to click "ACCEPT" in a Counter Strike: GO
match.

------
tgbrter
@developers

Players are choosing the color of the background, thus making them invisible.
Please fix this.

~~~
jessaustin
It might be interesting if choosing a "background" color was legal, but caused
random unexpected penalties.

~~~
tgbrter
Just keep the background black and prevent from choosing too dark colors.

~~~
j_lev
It's as hard for the person with the dark colour as it is for everyone else.
Most people are reasonable if you ask them to change their colour, too.

Otherwise you can kick them between rounds.

------
afandian
Does anyone remember Spin Doctor on the Mac 20 years ago? I'd love to see that
again.

EDIT: It's available on iOS!
[http://spindoctorgame.com/](http://spindoctorgame.com/)

------
polymathist
If anyone is "cheating" by setting their color to the background color, you
can set Game.prototype.backgroundColor to something else in the console. Also
a way to see yourself if you are the one cheating ;)

------
washedup
This game is amazing. Having a lot of fun with it. It's damn hard!

------
xai3luGi
(not color-blind friendly)

------
lnanek2
Was kind of fun the 10 seconds it worked between "SOMETHING WENT WRONG :( You
are not connected to the server." messages the several times I tried.

------
farzher
If you put your color as something invalid, you appear as random colors from
other players on your screen

but to other players you're almost invisible black.

join my clan, team tryhard

------
cheeze
Connecting... Something went wrong :(

You are not connected to the server.

------
iovar
Somewhat of a cheat I've seen, someone using a color very close to that of the
background. Or is the color auto-assigned?

~~~
carb
You can change it manually

------
datalus
It's funny that picking a dark color is pretty advantageous :)

Although I saw some rooms titled "No dark colors" hehe.

------
Tideflat
Do you really need ready switch? Couldn't you just start after a few seconds
having greater than X players?

------
jchung
What's the tech behind this? Meteor?

~~~
tom32i
NodeJs + Websockets:
[http://www.curvytron.com/#/about](http://www.curvytron.com/#/about)

------
samstave
Super fun - but frustrating to get it started - however having as many as 30
players in the room is fun!

------
glaberficken
Impressed by the UI polish, well done, fun to play, the pwups are great.

only minus is it keeps crashing to home page =(

------
darkstar999
I'm getting too much latency. I'll start moving left then suddenly it shows me
going right.

------
p0nce
I feel like a tinier hit box would lead to longer lived trails thus more
excitement.

------
phaed
Would be complete for me if i could use the mouse to move it like agar.io does
it.

------
tgbrter
Wow that was fun. I'm tempted to implement a similar version in C.

~~~
emeric_k42
I saw someone trying to create a client for Curvytron in Qt/C++. At the
beginning it was a bot :)

I don't think the repository is still active, but it can be interesting :
[https://github.com/b-viguier/CurvyBot](https://github.com/b-viguier/CurvyBot)

------
misteredison12
I liked cursors.io better.

~~~
allthetime
definitely more creative. This is more satisfying as a player vs. player thing
though.

------
Zekio
ahh, yes the old game Achtung de curve revived as a browser game nice!

------
adam74
I tried playing once and couldn't tell which line was mine.

------
csdrane
The server seems to keep crashing on me. Otherwise, well done.

------
danielweber
How is it communicating with the server? Websockets?

~~~
tom32i
Yes! [http://www.curvytron.com/#/about](http://www.curvytron.com/#/about)

------
Rainymood
Achtung die Kurve!

------
iovar
Very fun game! I also liked the radio idea.

------
joeyspn
Guru Meditations 'n' Stuff

------
deweller
Really well done.

What is the backend for this?

~~~
deweller
Answering my own question:

[http://www.curvytron.com/#/about](http://www.curvytron.com/#/about)

HTML5, CSS3, Javascript, Node JS, AngularJS, Faye Websocket

~~~
phaed
Nice

------
gbachik
So much fun thanks :D <3

------
thisjepisje
Zatacka!

------
penprogg
Extremely laggy

------
jnjkkln
13

------
kidlogic
most addicting game ever.

------
Istof
invisibility: 222222

------
rememberlenny
Crashed

------
bovermyer
Never got into the game, way too many racists.

------
Kiro
This is great but calling it a Tron-like game is just straight up deceiving
and makes it sound like "oh, I came with up with this awesome idea based on
Tron". If they don't want to mention "Achtung, die Kurve!" they shouldn't use
the word "like" at all. Very simple.

~~~
mabixi
[http://www.curvytron.com/#/about](http://www.curvytron.com/#/about) "INSPIRED
BY"

